# 4 Days on Lake Talquin



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Wish I had a glowing report after 4 days fishing Lake Talquin for crappie, but the God's had other ideas. As usual they were biting good the week before, and they will probably bite good next week. 

Even the lake pro's and guides had difficulty this week. Of course they did better than my buddy and I. We get over they a few days each year and that's it. 

We followed the advise of the 'experts' and worked the lily pads back in the creeks hard looking for spawning crappie. Also, we fished the flats and edge of the channel. What few keepers we caught were longlining on the flats in about 8 to 12 ft. water. 

There was a good bit of running and gunning by boats Tuesday and Wednesday who had the speed. We would see them go into a creek area to the pads and in a little while charge across the lake and over to another creek. My rocket ship top speed was 22 mph and that's with me sculling and my buddy paddling to help the 25 horse kicker move us along. :laughing: We moved around a good bit but stayed in the middle and lower lake and fished Rocky Comfort, Polk Creek, Harvey Mill, Bell Lake, and Boy Scout.....for those of you who are familiar with the lake. I'm thinking the better fishing was up closer to the Iron Curtain area. That's a 5 to 6 mile run from the Lodge so we didn't go that far. 

We stayed at Lake Talquin Lodge. Met a few folks we had met before and made some new friends as well. There are a number of snowbirds who have camps there and a lot of Ga. and Al. folks as well. It's always interesting to chat with anglers who fish the lake frequently. For the most part they are friendly and enjoy talking fishing. 

This trip was on my little G-3 river boat since my friend was in transition setting up his new Triton that is designed for crappie fishing.. We are going back in April for a few days and fish in style.

My little puddle jumper was a challenge for a couple of days of high wind but we were careful and paid attention to the weather. Never took my PFD off. Yesterday was not too bad and This morning we managed a couple of hours on a slick as glass lake before we had to check-out of the Lodge. With the improved weather there were hardly any boats in the stalls when we came in at 10 o'clock. However, a huge rain storm came through as we were just west of Quincy headed home and I imagine the folks on the lake were taken by surprise. 

Was sure looking forward to getting on the river next week as it was dropping slowly but the rain today will push it back up a couple feet. So me and my G-3 will be up in Alabama fishing some of the nearby state lakes.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good report / sorry y'all didn't hit it right. April may be better. I had a good report from my neighbor who is catching a few in 2' of water. Praying tonight that this rain don't mess up next week for me


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good report / sorry y'all didn't hit it right. April may be better. I had a good report from my neighbor who is catching a few in 2' of water. Praying tonight that this rain don't mess up next week for me


Between today and next Tuesday the prediction over here for the Choctaw is over a 3 ft. rise. UGH!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

That's been our luck at Talquin the last couple years....a week off. Did ya try any bream fishing since the crappie were slow?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> That's been our luck at Talquin the last couple years....a week off. Did ya try any bream fishing since the crappie were slow?


No, but we should have. Going back in late April which should really be good for bream. Will be better prepared for them if the crappie bite is off. One guy we met on this trip put up his crappie gear and switched to bass fishing in hopes of doing better. Don't know how he did though. 
I know one thing for sure, the Lodge seems to be booked heavily for weeks, so folks are staying there and fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty heartbroken right now, I have all next week off and the rivers look like they will be trashed the whole week...Maybe ill give Brook Hines a shot.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty heartbroken right now, I have all next week off and the rivers look like they will be trashed the whole week...Maybe ill give Brook Hines a shot.


Brook Hines or Frank Jackson are good alternatives. I plan to do one myself if I don't go to the Sandhills.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Next time you go to the sandhills , try using some crayfish on the bottom while the water is still mild temps.


----------

